# Memory Lane Fall Meet Report Thursday Oct. 25th



## UncleRemus (Oct 25, 2018)

Here are few pictures to share . The Swap Meet is doing well and Friday will be even better .


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Oct 25, 2018)

My dog Cadillac and I made it out here early, we’ll be here in the morning too 

I Found a few things to take home-


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 25, 2018)

Noice


----------



## catfish (Oct 25, 2018)

Great photos! Thanks for posting !!!


----------



## b 17 fan (Oct 25, 2018)

Can't wait to get there.  Hope to roll in before 10 am


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 25, 2018)

So what was the story on the Firestone Supreme? V/r Shawn


----------



## UncleRemus (Oct 25, 2018)

I heard it sold for around 3200 may have changed hands a couple times . I don't know for sure .


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 25, 2018)

It's always an interesting forensic examination whenever a bike like this shows up.
There's been an endless debate on which carrier/rack is correct for which model year that these bikes were available.
The literature suggests that the reflector tab version of the nine hole McCauley book strap rack is for the 1937 model year, and the version without the reflector is for the 1938 model year.
I've been of the opinion that there really isn't anything too that, and that either rack was available for either year.



This bike is a 1937 model as suggested by the profile of the truss rod tangs on the fork, but the no reflector tab rack suggests 1938.
It's hard to tell from a photograph, how original all the parts are to this bike, but according to the literature, that's the wrong year rack on that bike.
I personally don't doubt, that's the rack that originally came on that bike.
Sort of just blowing a hole in the conventional school of thought on which rack is correct for which model year bike.
I know, semantics!
But, for someone who has poured over the literature and studied these bikes, this one is an interesting find.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 25, 2018)

Not sure if this helps any, but here's another pic, with the lucky new owner I believe.


----------



## Andy Dee (Oct 25, 2018)

Jesse McCauley said:


> My dog Cadillac and I made it out here early, we’ll be here in the morning too
> 
> I Found a few things to take home-
> 
> ...



What state is that show in?


----------



## Andy Dee (Oct 25, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Not sure if this helps any, but here's another pic, with the lucky new owner I believe.
> View attachment 889727



Lucky guy!!!!  Is that a 24" bike?


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 25, 2018)

Andy Dee said:


> What state is that show in?


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 25, 2018)

Might anyone have info on the ladies 4Bar in the lower right portion of this pic? Interested in more pics & asking price if available. Thanks!


----------



## Autocycleplane (Oct 25, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Not sure if this helps any, but here's another pic, with the lucky new owner I believe.
> View attachment 889727




I wish I were the new owner. I’ve got the hots for these Firestones, even have my initials already.....

As always, thanks for the photos @UncleRemus


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 25, 2018)

@badbob is on a roll!
A Bluebird here and a Fleetwood Supreme there.
What State was that Billion Dollar Lottery won at?
Just kidding!
Congrats, Bob!
That looks like a very cool bike.


----------



## catfish (Oct 25, 2018)

Good for Bob. Great bike!


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 25, 2018)

Cool photos! Thanks for posting them. I wish I was there. Barry


----------



## b 17 fan (Oct 26, 2018)

on our way in a few minutes. Hope the rain stays away til late afternoon


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 26, 2018)

Andy Dee said:


> Lucky guy!!!!  Is that a 24" bike?



Nope--all of these were 26" bikes


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 26, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> It's always an interesting forensic examination whenever a bike like this shows up.
> There's been an endless debate on which carrier/rack is correct for which model year that these bikes were available.
> The literature suggests that the reflector tab version of the nine hole McCauley book strap rack is for the 1937 model year, and the version without the reflector is for the 1938 model year.
> I've been of the opinion that there really isn't anything too that, and that either rack was available for either year.
> ...




Marty I agree. Probably a topic for a separate thread but there are some other things about these bikes such as fenders, headlights, and stems that don't always hold true to 'catalog' correct. V/r Shawn


----------



## onecatahula (Oct 26, 2018)




----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 26, 2018)

Appreciate the pics--keep them coming. Looking a little frosty this morning! V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Oct 26, 2018)

Keep those photos coming! We need to see more!


----------



## Oldnut (Oct 26, 2018)

More Picts on the streamliner


----------



## stoney (Oct 26, 2018)

Nice


UncleRemus said:


> Here are few pictures to share . The Swap Meet is doing well and Friday will be even better .
> 
> View attachment 889646
> 
> ...




Nice Supreme


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Oct 26, 2018)

This swap is on my bucket list.


----------



## catfish (Oct 26, 2018)

frankandpam said:


> This swap is on my bucket list.




Start making plans for April 2019 !!!!


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Oct 26, 2018)

I had to leave pretty early after a chilly night in the back of my truck but snapped a few more pics before I hit the road- a few more still from yesterday- 

Good time folks






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blincoe (Oct 26, 2018)

Is that girls green phantom still available?

562-391-3959


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 26, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Might anyone have info on the ladies 4Bar in the lower right portion of this pic? Interested in more pics & asking price if available. Thanks!
> View attachment 889733



She's coming to Cali!!! Thanks Pete! @onecatahula


----------



## Autocycleplane (Oct 26, 2018)

Nice Hollywood. I want it too..


----------



## stoney (Oct 26, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> She's coming to Cali!!! Thanks Pete! @onecatahula
> View attachment 889969
> View attachment 889970
> View attachment 889971
> ...




Nice, I like the double darts and pins on the fenders.


----------



## onecatahula (Oct 26, 2018)




----------



## Autocycleplane (Oct 26, 2018)

onecatahula said:


> View attachment 890000
> 
> View attachment 889999
> 
> ...




I miss Buddy, he is such a good boy!


----------



## Jamhud (Oct 26, 2018)

Hello,
Visited ML yesterday, my first show, didn’t know what to expect. Everyone was really welcoming, a very positive vibe.
Here are some more random images I captured.
Spent some time in downtown Grand Rapids, nice little town, ideal place for a vintage bicycle meet.
Jamie


----------



## Jamhud (Oct 26, 2018)

Couple more images,


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 26, 2018)

*Thank you to all those fotographers 
busy taking snaps of the goodies at
MLC.  Your efforts and fotos are much
appreciated.*

*Special shoutout to *@Jamhud ... *what-
ever you are using for a camera device ...
it certainly has dynamic focusing ability.*

*I applaud all of you fotographers !!*

*Jamhud .fotos, below ...*

*..... patric*


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 26, 2018)

Thanks for all the photos. Us home bound folks love the photos. lol


----------



## UncleRemus (Oct 26, 2018)

Here are a few pictures from Friday .


----------



## b 17 fan (Oct 26, 2018)

Thanks for posting all the great pictures guys . It saves me the work and none of mine came out very good . Had a great time and came away a bit chilled but dry . Picked up some deals on parts and a couple bikes . Thanks to all the people that were dealing like there was no tomorrow . Extreme deal on the Columbia !


----------



## rideahiggins (Oct 26, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> She's coming to Cali!!! Thanks Pete! @onecatahula
> View attachment 889969
> View attachment 889970
> View attachment 889971
> ...



This was mine. Fairly decent original paint.


----------



## Tino (Oct 26, 2018)

Does someone know if the Western Union bike rack was for sale and how much?


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 26, 2018)

rideahiggins said:


> This was mine. Fairly decent original paint.



Thank you. Wish I woulda known it was yours. Can't be picky with such a cool paint scheme.


----------



## rideahiggins (Oct 26, 2018)

Tino said:


> Does someone know if the Western Union bike rack was for sale and how much?



I was told he had like $1200 on it. He really didn't want to sell it. He wanted to keep it. Just used it as a bike rack.


----------



## Tino (Oct 26, 2018)

Thanks for your fast reply! Yes that’s a bit steep but a neat piece


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 26, 2018)

lynn and I just got home ,so I will seened more pics later, had a lot of fun , sold 3 bikes and took home two , ha ha .


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 26, 2018)

more pic


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 27, 2018)

Anyone have info on this lovely lady? Please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## catfish (Oct 27, 2018)

Thanks for the photos!


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 27, 2018)

few more pics of memory lane swap


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Oct 27, 2018)

THANKS ALL FOR SHARING PICS!
BRINGS BACK SO MANY GOOD MEMORIES OF MLC MEET IN YEARS PAST!


----------



## catfish (Oct 27, 2018)

Great photos.


----------



## Foxclassics (Oct 28, 2018)

Tino said:


> Does someone know if the Western Union bike rack was for sale and how much?



Yes it was. I think $1200. If interested let me know. I'm friends with him.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Santee (Oct 28, 2018)

Great pictures. I hope to make a ML swap some day.


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 28, 2018)

here some parts that were at memory lane swap meet , it was good to see Lisa there . many thanks to her for putting this show on .


----------



## catfish (Oct 28, 2018)

Lots of great stuff!


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Oct 28, 2018)

Thanks so much for the accessory pix. Makes my day !!!


----------



## Santee (Oct 28, 2018)

Wow, there was a lot of nice stuff in those pictures and great prices.


----------



## bike (Oct 29, 2018)

thanx for the fotos!


----------



## Hobo Bill (Oct 29, 2018)

What a TOOT..........


----------



## Tino (Oct 29, 2018)

Any info on this gem?


----------



## oskisan (Oct 29, 2018)

catfish said:


> Start making plans for April 2019 !!!!




Catfish: Is the memory lane swap meet going to continue next year? I wasn't sure if it was all going to blend into Ann Arbor or what?
Ken-


----------



## rideahiggins (Oct 29, 2018)

Lisa told me they weren't sure if it would happen in the spring of 2019. They would like to but had to talk to the owners of the building and some stuff.  Paul Kleppert told me they are opening the gates at Ann Arbor 2019 on Saturday at 1:00 so it would be half a day Saturday and then Sunday.


----------



## jungleterry (Nov 1, 2018)

Hello I was wondering if this Shelby was for sale or just a members bike . Love to know more about this one . Hope it's for sale sometime . Let me know . Thank you Terry and tammy


----------



## kreika (Nov 1, 2018)

Thanks all for the pics! Great eye candy for us window shoppers. So we’re the new owners at the meet? Anyone get a feel if they were enjoying the meet on their property, and if they might let the tradition continue?


----------

